# Learned to crochet... finally! :)



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

After a few attempts over the years, I finally learned to crochet over the summer! I started with amigurumi, then made a purse, and yesterday I started my first afghan. I learned by watching you tube videos... tons of them. It makes me miss my grandma because when I was young I had no interest and missed out on the opportunity of learning from her. Anyway, here are a few of my creations so far.

View attachment 14740

View attachment 14741

View attachment 14742

View attachment 14743


This is my DA gallery. http://nickyblade.deviantart.com/gallery/ I'd love to see other HTers DA galleries too if anyone wants to send me a link or friend request on there.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow, You are an Expert! I really like the sugar and cream for so many projects,espically kids stuff. Do you knit? I miss my grandma too, she was an expert crocheter,knitter and seamstress. But, Tho I do all of those, I miss her for her knowlage in foraging,espically mushrooms.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Thank you. Yes, I like the sugar and cream yarn too. I think learning with it really helped me figure out how to stay consistent with my tension. Oh, and I bought a set of Clover Amour hooks... and boy do they make a difference! 

I haven't attempted knitting yet. I'm just beginning to branch out from single and double crochet... that loop stitch is a bear!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Deviant art ?

You want to see our deviant art ?



:run:









Spectacular crocheting, btw........... 

I like that you buy some of your yarn by the cone. :bouncy:


ETA...... :in re "Deviant Art"

It's a website.

I get it, now. :indif:


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

100% cotton is still my yarn of choice, even though I've been crocheting for 15 years.

Your projects are awesome! You must learn quick when you put your mind to it. Those projects are not super easy-peasy, beginner projects at all, and you did an amazing job on them!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

seriously- that is insane good!
I have been crocheting 2 yrs almost? and I mastered a hat adn scarf and fingerless gloves and dishclothes- 
LOL- 
your are a pro!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

VERY impressive! I love your lion and octupi!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Thank you all! You made my day with the compliments. ~blush~

Taylor, I really prefer the cotton over acrylic also... but some of the richer colors do transfer to my left index finger while I'm crocheting. Do you have any problems with colors bleeding on items that will be washed? 

My birthday in July consisted of gift bags full of yarn! So awesome! Apparently I talked about crocheting a lot my first few weeks of learning. lol.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Very nice work!
For a so called beginner, you're doing amazingly well.
I am madly in love with that little lion, just adorable!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I haven't had much trouble with color bleeding, even the dark red that I love so much. It may be the summer heat and humidity causing the bleeding, though. I typically wash separately the first time, always in cool water with gentle detergent just to make sure.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Debi! The lion pattern I found through ravelry. http://www.mazkwok.com/2012/08/free-amigurumi-pattern-little-lion.html I hope it's ok to post the link. 

Thank you Taylor! That's awesome to know because I really do prefer the feel of cotton over other yarns.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I try to avoid synthetics when I can, and I avoid wool for a lot of the stuff in our house, particularly anything made for my son, because he has sensory issues. I did an afghan this summer with a variegated that included undyed and a dark green and it hasn't ran together at all (after about 50 washes as he uses it constantly), so hopefully it's just a fluke!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

When you go to learn knitting, try to learn contintial (sp), European way of knitting. You will catch on easily because of crocheting.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks so much for the link!
We all post them all the time, no worries.
I'm not a huge crocheter, anymore, but I do believe a couple of these will be in my Grandsons Christmas stocking this year.:happy2:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

You taught yourself very well!!
You have good taste in choosing projects too. I love,love that purse. Normally I really don't like crocheted purses.

CONGRATS! I bet you could make & sell at swap meets too if you have an interest in that.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Thank you Pearl! I made the purse for my oldest DD for her birthday without using a pattern. Her favorite purse was totally worn out, so I just tried to crochet one into the same basic shape and lined it with purple denim.


----------



## dhodge (Jul 20, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## raccoon breath (Aug 5, 2010)

The lion is my favorite!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Working on making more dolls. I adjusted the pattern I was using so the legs flow better into the body. I love making these! Just wish I was faster at it. They take me 5 to 6 hours each. I'm trying for 50 (dolls, octopi, and other animals) by Christmas so I can just let all the family pic which one they want. Once everyone I care about has one, I'll probably open an etsy store sometime in the new year.


----------



## JanetJ (Aug 19, 2002)

What cute dolls! Very good.

My grandma taught me to crochet when I was young. I had a very difficult time learning to knit until I said to heck with it and started carrying the yarn on the other hand... AFTER that I discovered they call that continental style. It works for me, and lets me knit faster than DH who uses american style knitting.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Incredible!!


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

The little details in your dolls make them so unique! I think they'd do well on Etsy for that reason alone.


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the likes and comments.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You have been very busy. Cute little dolls! You must be a fast learner.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow!! Definitely not beginner work! Amazing!!


----------



## HbrMom81 (May 23, 2012)

Amazing! Took me forever to learn crochet too! Love my cotton yarn very easy to work with!


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------

